# Ordered from The Attitude Seedbank...



## BugsBunny (Jan 21, 2012)

I placed my first order from "The Attitude Seedbank" a couple of days ago.  So far, I'm impressed.

I've gotten several emails from them.  I get an email every time the status of my order changes.  The last one said my order was "dispatched" (shipped).

Very excited.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 21, 2012)

You will recieve it.

but we try not to talk about their stealth metheods.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 21, 2012)

youll get it..............SSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2012)

So, what did you order?  

I just received a package from them on Wednesday.  It generally takes my Attitude orders 10 days or so to get to me in the western part of the US.


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 21, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So, what did you order?
> 
> I just received a package from them on Wednesday.  It generally takes my Attitude orders 10 days or so to get to me in the western part of the US.



I ordered a 10-pack of "Sensi Seeds Limited Edition Shiva Skunk", which is Northern Lights #5 crossed with Skunk.  Supposed to be a relatively easy grow for beginners.  I hope so. 

What are your favorite strains to grow?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2012)

I am a sativa kind of gal liking more uppity strains.  One of my favorites is Satori from Mandala.  I am running 5 strains right now and 4 of them are from Mandala--Satori, Beyond the Brain, 8 Miles High, and Point of No Return.  I also have a Pineapple Express going that was a freebie from Attitude a while back.  I got a bunch of freebie seeds with my most recent order and will be starting some new strains to try.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2012)

10-14 days is normal for Attitude to my door on the East Coast (NJ)....the wife says no more beans till I go through some of the many I already hve. 

You gonna do a GJ Bugs?


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 22, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 10-14 days is normal for Attitude to my door on the East Coast (NJ)....the wife says no more beans till I go through some of the many I already hve.
> 
> You gonna do a GJ Bugs?



Yeah, I plan on doing a grow journal with lots of pics.  I should get started within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Jan 24, 2012)

dam you just miss the 'lucky 7' promo attitude had. they give a total of 9 FREE SEEDS if you spent more than $55. i spent alittle more and then took advantage of the coupon code i found on the web for a 15% discount on my order.


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, I did miss out.  I got 3 free seeds though.


----------

